# Model 3 Autocrossing



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just saw this and was coming to post it but alas you beat me by 90 minutes 

Even back in my Audi days I never did AutoX though I’m tempeted!


----------



## Rafael (Apr 6, 2016)

I used to AutoX (a lot). Then I had to move to wheel to wheel road course racing. Best time ever!

Oh the memories...











































...and my current 3 soon-to-be-replaced-by-Tesla-3










Sooooo, I'm sure the Model 3 will get it's day at the track some day.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rafael said:


> I used to AutoX (a lot). Then I had to move to wheel to wheel road course racing. Best time ever!
> 
> Oh the memories...
> 
> ...


Oh good, I can watch yours on the track


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Wow, autopilot is really improving! 

I miss autocrossing, was such a great way to get to know your car.

Must be nice not to have to bolt a big metal bar to your seats and mount a big camcorder to it these days


----------

